

Sensors on Google Glass - cvs268
http://thecodeartist.blogspot.com/2013/05/sensors-on-google-glass.html

======
akavel
The "teardown" term here (in the _rewritten_ title of the submission) is
misleading, there seems to be no tearing down of hardware (as this term is
usually understood), but rather digging up information from the published
Glass kernel -- which is still a very interesting feat.

------
cryptoz
The sensor revolution continues. Gyroscope, accelerometer, compass, proximity
sensors all packed in there with a wink sensor too. It's only missing a
barometer, hydrometer and thermometer! Perhaps those will make it to a future
production version of Glass.

~~~
RossM
Some phones have barometers for GPS (not sure how that works) so I wouldn't be
surprised to see that. Perhaps Google are building their own weather center
out of human drones.

~~~
cvs268
Barometers measure pressure. And knowing the pressure at your
location(assuming its atmospheric pressure and that U are not in a sealed
chamber) one can calculate the altitude(mean height above sea-level). This
further improves the accuracy of your location when using GPS to calculate
Latitude and Longitude.

~~~
joshu
GPSs measure altitude too. Do you have any idea how a GPS works?

~~~
revelation
It's used for a quick fix and no you don't have altitude unless you have
enough satellites.

------
sonier
One sensor that I have not seen mentioned anywhere is GPS. The pair I tried a
few weeks ago had GPS built in and it worked when glass was not connected to a
phone or WiFi.

~~~
cvs268
Hmmm... True. I did miss the GPS. Well i was just looking for sensors in the
sense that Android defines them. GPS is in a class of its own. There is indeed
mention of some sort of "Elton" GPS. Well i am on my mobile now. Travelling
home after a satisfying day's work. :P Will dig up more on it once i get
home...

~~~
cvs268
Its the Elton SiRFstarIV GSD4e. Check out its details in this video
<http://youtu.be/SRRKHDsoDvk> where its demo-ed on a GPS-enabled wrist
watch...

------
alexjeffrey
> A major win for TI (FWIW), considering that it has nonchalantly quit the
> mobile-SoC market citing a low RoI.

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

------
casca
TL;DR: Google Glass runs on Texas Instruments OMAP4430.

Google Glass has a built-in Accel, Gyro & Compass.

Google Glass has a "glasshub"

Google Glass has a "Proximity" sensor.

~~~
tekacs
It's probably worth mentioning in any TL;DR of this that the so-called
'glasshub' reports winks as well as IR and proximity data (using the latter
two technologies for the former-most?)

